# hot water heater not working



## 87catalina (May 24, 2014)

I have a 87 coachmen 5th wheel. Having problems with lighting the hot water heater. The stove works fine but nothing at the water heater. Took the pipe off and blew it out. Still no change. The water heater is a Atwood g6a-3. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

